# [UK NR] Rowan Kinneavy 7.71, UK Open 2010



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

[youtubehd]N-bcRI8Wfqs[/youtubehd]

"not" UK national record.

Wide Sune, PLL skip no AUF.

Nice hat too.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice solve! Epic inspection face. 

Also, why did you cut the reaction? :S


----------



## Diniz (Nov 6, 2010)

Really nice! Cheers for Rowan!

Do you have the commemoration on tape?


----------



## Meep (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay Rowan!


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2010)

Blame toad's gf >:[


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure someone else will have a video with reaction on, this is all we got so I just uploaded it asap.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 6, 2010)

The quick skip reaction... 

The solve itself was really fast and... cool looking. lol


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice!
Predicted a 8.20 single from him yesterday on IRC.


----------



## crstdvnc (Nov 6, 2010)

wow, so close! congrats Rowan!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

wow fast congrats!!

and nice hat


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm sure someone else will have a video with reaction on, this is all we got so I just uploaded it asap.



Leon's mum got the full solve and reaction on video I think.


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2010)

Rowan <3

Not UK record?
So is this the first country to have multiple people with sub 8s? Unless Rowan got a sub 7.71 ...


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Weston said:


> Rowan <3
> 
> Not UK record?
> So is this the first country to have multiple people with sub 8s? Unless Rowan got a sub 7.71 ...


 
Joey has UKNR


----------



## Dene (Nov 6, 2010)

WHOA BEAST


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 6, 2010)

ROWAN!


----------



## riffz (Nov 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Joey has UKNR


 
No. Breandan Vallance has UK NR average. This solve is UK NR single.


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> No. Breandan Vallance has UK NR average. This solve is UK NR single.


 
I think you're mistaken...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2010)

Ro*win*.


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ro*win*.


 
*Win*neavy


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I think you're mistaken...


 
? According to the WCA site, Breandan has UK NR average and single, and this solve beat Breandan's single. Did Joey get a sub-8 in this comp too or something?


----------



## izovire (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet!!! Nice solve... from the sounds of it, is that a GuHong?


----------



## cisco (Nov 6, 2010)

Everytime someone cut a great solve celebration, a little kitten gets killed.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2010)

Great solve, very fast timer stop. :tu


----------



## Shortey (Nov 6, 2010)

cisco said:


> Everytime someone cut a great solve celebration, a little kitten gets killed.


 
You mean a small kitten? :O


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Morten beat me to it


----------



## Truncator (Nov 6, 2010)

ROWAN =D


----------



## Gavin (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice solve, congrats!


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> ? According to the WCA site, Breandan has UK NR average and single, and this solve beat Breandan's single. Did Joey get a sub-8 in this comp too or something?


 
Perhaps you should check again? Joey definitely has UKNR.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 7, 2010)

<3<3<3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good job!; too bad Joey has UK NR still. 


Shortey said:


> You mean a small kitten? :O


 
:0


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2010)

ROWAN.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 7, 2010)

I was there =)


----------



## flan (Nov 7, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I was there =)


 
SAME  makes watching awesome solves like this on vid better because you remember seeing it with your own eyes.


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2010)

ROWAAAAAN


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice solve Rowan!



Dene said:


> Perhaps you should check again? Joey definitely has UKNR.


 
Breandan: 8.08/9.90 (single/average)
Joey: 9.15/12.50


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Breandan: 8.08/9.90 (single/average)
> Joey: 9.15/12.50


 
I'm pretty sure it's a joke.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2010)

It's not a joke.


----------



## Erik (Nov 7, 2010)

Impressive PLL-skip recognition  congrats


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> It's not a joke.


 
He has NR for blind...


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> He has NR for blind...


 
and 3x3 single.......


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> and 3x3 single.......


 
Wait. Is this about the pop across the table solve?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 7, 2010)

9.15 is UKNR, guys...
Rowan has fastest UK time.


----------



## flan (Nov 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 9.15 is *NOT* UKNR, guys...
> *Joey* has fastest UK time.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Godmil (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't wait to find out what Joey's result was.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 7, 2010)

God... It's a really lame inside joke, would you guys please get over it? 

It started about here, and still going on. 9.15 is UKNR by Joey, hehehehe, please accept it or forget it, but don't argue over nothing...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> God... It's a really lame inside joke, would you guys please get over it?
> 
> It started about here, and still going on. 9.15 is UKNR by Joey, hehehehe, please accept it or forget it, but don't argue over nothing...


 
Phew... I was right.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 7, 2010)

UKNR is definitely 9.15 by Joey

Rowin wan the single though


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

<3


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2010)

Basically UK NR is this, "UKNR" is 9.15 (no space in UKNR)
I hope that clears things up.

Ps rowan is badass.
Pps this solve was awesome.
Ppps race to UK sub8 nl, who is in?


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Toad's in.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

so was i  was awesome thanks again for the 4x4


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2010)

Have my babbies


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 8, 2010)

How are babbies made? :|


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm sure someone else will have a video with reaction on, this is all we got so I just uploaded it asap.


 
I do. It's on my YouTube channel.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 8, 2010)

I figured I'd embed it here just to help out. I'm really glad you caught the reaction, it was fun to see


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2010)

Coggers: could you upload my 10 if you got it?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 8, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> How are babbies made? :|


 
Orangiyenas or however you spell it


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Coggers: could you upload my 10 if you got it?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DgFoB2AxWE


----------



## Escher (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, everybody <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

rowymcbeastyson


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Coggers: could you upload my 10 if you got it?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 9, 2010)

go joey


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2010)

Tanks coggly and fanx kitteh.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

Joey, your stickers are amazing!


----------

